# Careful when ordering from Death Studios



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi all. I ordered a Vampyre mask from them to get one before they close. I checked twice to make sure I put DISPLAY only, but the damn thing came as wearable with holes. Ok, so no huge deal, but when you pay $80 for a mask, you would like it done right. I called them and the only solution was to send it back at my expense which would then put me out another $25. So that leaves me with keep what you didn't order, or be out of pocket with nothing. Kinda crappy really. Maybe I'm just put out, but I also think the quality is not as good as expected from their website and it smells like smoke.

So damn again. I'm just venting, but I was excited to get it as it was a birthday gift from my wife and now it just leaves me frustrated. So be careful ordering from them, because there is no good resolution offered by them if they get it wrong.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

man. That DOES suck. A mistake on their end, and not going out of the way to fix it? That's just bad business.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hmmmm..what KIND of smoke?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that's a disappointment...


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Im Surprised..*

This is my third year ordering from them and never had a problem with incorrectly filled orders OR smells. Each year I order three masks and have a nice collection going. Why will you be out $25? The shipping on a mask is no more than $10 just about anywhere in the US, unless you are overnight-ing it.

Ask Jeff if some type of credit can be worked out for next year and also let him know that you are a member of the Hauntforum and made a post about your experience with his company. Maybe tell him you have NOT posted yet, but will if nothing is done.

Post a pic of your mask, Im curious to see how it compares to mine. I think these are some of the best masks I have ever seen, and the prices are fairly reasonable. Take a look at my Vampyre pics...


----------



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey Creepy I just sent you a PM regarding this subject.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Jeff is experiencing health problems and as mentioned the company is likely closing. My sense is he's pushing to fill everyone's order and made a mistake. Tough to take the mask that you didn't order but IMO, there are extenuating circumstances that might have come into play. Check out Darkside Studio for future mask needs. I ordered "cackle" for my scarefx witch and it is gorgeous (also the display mask and not the one meant for wear.)


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi all and thanks for the responses. Ok, maybe I was a little too harsh, as the mask isn't that bad, but his seeming lack of care was what really made me mad and I did the "post while I'm pissed off" thing. The smoke smells like cigarette smoke. I ordered a Healer mask last year and it was good with thick latex, this one just feels kinda flimsy and the pupils are pointing different directions, but again, maybe I'm too picky. I live in Canada, thus the more expensive shipping cost to get it, and then to possibly send it back.

So maybe the real issue was how he dealt with it. I suppose I should give someone the benefit of the doubt and maybe he was having a bad day. But then I still got a wrong order which make financially no sense to return. Sigh. But what I really wanted to say was to be careful when ordering from him and double check as I had issues both times.


----------

